# 280MB/sec SD card



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

WOW,

saw this today, a 64Gig SD memory card capable of 280MB/sec read speed and 250MB/sec write speed!

https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/sd-cards/extremepro-sd-uhs-ii


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 30, 2015)

nice find,

not bad at all.. on the edge of being able to do RAW 4k (assuming lossless compression, like CR2 files).. my maths say's 25fps 4k will fit inside the 250MB/s write limit, but I'm not sure what overhead is required.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 30, 2015)

At $349.99 for 64Gb.......


----------



## Monchoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Best buy have it at $229.99 USD


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

AlanF said:


> At $349.99 for 64Gb.......


speed kills...... but in this case, it kills your wallet.

The first SD card I bought was 64MB and was (I think) 10X speed.... Up till now the best SD cards were 633X, so the jump to 1866X is a huge improvement and significantly faster than most compact flash cards.... of course, Cfast, at 3600X, beat the pants off both


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2015)

Get one and test it out on your Canon cameras.

No, I'm being unfair. Canon has yet to make a camera that supports this card. They were announced in 2013 and the first cards came out in 2014, and a few cameras now support them, but otherwise, its a waste of money. I wonder how many buy them and then brag about their super fast card speeds. Of course, once the card has been used, then the write speed reverts to something like 40 MB/sec until a low level format is done.

The cards have a xtra row of contacts, and unless your camera has the extra row, your speed will slow way down. You will need a new card reader as well.

https://www.pretzellogix.net/2014/10/24/a-list-of-all-uhs-ii-sd-cards-readers-and-cameras/


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Get one and test it out on your Canon cameras.
> 
> No, I'm being unfair. Canon has yet to make a camera that supports this card. They were announced in 2013 and the first cards came out in 2014, and a few cameras now support them, but otherwise, its a waste of money. I wonder how many buy them and then brag about their super fast card speeds. Of course, once the card has been used, then the write speed reverts to something like 40 MB/sec until a low level format is done.
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, the 7D2 does NOT have the extra row of pins and does NOT support the ultra high speed... If you use it in your 7D2 it will be SLOWER than a 633X Sandisk card (about half the speed)... use one of those cards on a device that does have the second row of pins and it will default to 333X

If you want to see what works in a 7D2, check out:
http://www.cameramemoryspeed.com/canon-7d-mark-ii/fastest-sd-cf-card-comparison/

What this is, is an indication of future capabilities and I would expect future Canons to support UHS-II. 

<EDIT> the Olympus E-M10 Mark2 supports it....


----------



## pixelsouldier (Jan 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Get one and test it out on your Canon cameras.
> ...



What he said. I own a few 280mb/s cards, but they are not usable until these things support UHS-II.  Looking forward to those speeds!


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 6, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> WOW,
> 
> saw this today, a 64Gig SD memory card capable of 280MB/sec read speed and 250MB/sec write speed!
> 
> https://www.sandisk.com/home/memory-cards/sd-cards/extremepro-sd-uhs-ii



That's "*up to* 250 MB/s", with no guaranteed minimal writing speed.


----------



## rfdesigner (Jan 6, 2016)

uri.raz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > WOW,
> ...



Minimum is always defined by what it's plugged into.


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 6, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> uri.raz said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Nope. Check Wikipedia - class 10 SD cards have a guaranteed minimum writing speed of 10MB/s, and U3 cards have a guaranteed minimum writing speed of 30MB/s.

Take the SanDisk Extreme Pro CF memory card - it has a max reading speed of 160MB/s, and a "minimum sustained write speed of 65MB/s"

This UHS-II SD card is almost twice as fast, but it's guaranteed minimum writing speed is less than half. I wonder why is that?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 14, 2016)

uri.raz said:


> This UHS-II SD card is almost twice as fast, but it's guaranteed minimum writing speed is less than half. I wonder why is that?



Its the technology in the cards. A SD card once a memory cell is used, must first erase a whole block before it can be written to. This is done at the time a write command is issued, so its very slow. People get fooled by not understanding the limitations, and then brag about how fast their SD card is, when its as slow as Molasses in the real world.

CF cards do not need to erase the blocks while writing. Even a slow CF card is faster than the fastest SD card that has been filled once and then formatter in camera with the default format. By doing a low olevel format, you can restore it to full speed.

This is similar to the way early hard drives worked, after you filled them, you had to erase them.

The best way to deal with the issue is to get a very large SD card that takes lots of files to fill it, and do a low level format after its full. Do not do a regular format or it will slow down.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 25, 2016)

People are reporting 210 MB/s write speed and 240 MB/s read speed.

Not bad for $130.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1030991-REG/


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 28, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The best way to deal with the issue is to get a very large SD card that takes lots of files to fill it, and do a low level format after its full. Do not do a regular format or it will slow down.



So what happens when you ask the camera to format the card? Or should it better be formatted using a slot drive? One should think Canon and others let the camera do a low level format in this case (not that software is their strong side).


----------

